

The Programmer Hierarchy - sudeepjuvekar
http://mgccl.com/2006/12/28/phper-think-themselves-superior-than-java-programmers
Especially look at the most superior of all...!
======
sudeepjuvekar
Java is surely a jack of all trades... might not be a master, but does its job
pretty well..

Another interesting blog on languages : <http://www.sysprog.net/quotjava.html>
My favorite : "our development cycle is much faster because Java is
interpreted. The compile-link-load-test-crash-debug cycle is obsolete. (James
Gosling)"

~~~
holygoat
That's hilarious.

I hope he was intentionally trying to mislead someone... you'd think he'd know
better! :)

~~~
jfoutz
Heh. Java gives you a stack trace. There are a few cases where the jvm is out
of memory and can't, but even then you get a lot more information than "bus
error" or "segmentation fault".

------
Xichekolas
He needs an arrow from Lisp Programmers to an Erlang Programmers box. Then the
Erlang Programmers box needs an arrow to another box with a call to spawn/1 in
it that has arrows to everything from Ruby on down...

------
Tygerdave
My company actually bought the rights to Series 1 assembly from IBM and that's
what I use all day. I don't feel superior as this list suggests I should...
mainly just tired and pitiable.

~~~
boredguy8
Where do you think the sense of superiority comes from? We get to be the
"Einsteins" of the programming world: "Do not worry about your problems in
programming. I can assure you mine are still greater."

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I prefer to believe that the arrogance and the hackerness are orthogonal
traits.

~~~
pchristensen
That's what I always hope to be true.

------
yters
Why do people hate java so much? For its job, it's pretty well designed.

~~~
tx
Nobody hates Java, it's too generic and plain to generate such strong
feelings. People don't care for language, but they do dislike _Java
Programmers_ because a big percentage of them, but not all of course, got into
CS only due to their neighbor once saying _"I hear programmers have no problem
finding jobs"_.

The dumbest, least-motivated, non-reading bunch of individuals with
engineering titles I've ever known were all Java or VB programmers. The kind
who never heard of slashdot let alone reddit or joelonsoftare and use
"wizards" to generate SQL queries. Heck, these dudes even call DELL or HP
customer support (!) when their home computers stop booting.

Moreover, even smarter Java programmers have their issues. Nobody believes in
design patters as much as Java people do. They never call new() on anything,
they MUST have a factory that creates objects. They produce myriads of code
that DOES NOTHING, but encapsulates some other junk that in return also does
very little. These dudes can get quite aggressive if you try to point out to
them that they never actually do anything but most of their time is spent
_DESIGNING_ (oh! they LOVE this word, in fact they don't like to be called
programmers, they like to be called architects).

I absorbed Java like most of us in college, but I will never go to work in
Java shop because the danger of being surrounded by these morons is a lot
greater there than anywhere else.

~~~
dgabriel
Ok, I work in Java all day. I use a smattering of other languages, have
developed a number of sites using PHP, and my pet project is in Python.

I don't think you know many java programmers, and it's clear you haven't done
any real world java development. Sure, the language has problems, and there
are astronaut architects that do silly things, but neither I nor my coworkers
rely on "wizards," or are obsessed with factories. Most of us use macs or
linux. You might have read a rant that described all java developers that way,
but it's unfair. There are VB and C# developers that fall into the same traps
you describe.

In any case, if java is such an obviously terrible choice, why does a company
like Google use it extensively internally? Either you assume the dangers of
being surrounded by morons at Google is high, or perhaps you add nuance to
your assertions.

------
dejb
I think pretty much programmers of every language think they are superior to
every other one. The 'dummy' languages think it because of ignorance... or
because they earn more money than someone at the same skill/intelligence level
on a 'smart' language.

~~~
dejb
Oh yea... and as a perl programmer I consider myself superior to both C (which
I've had the misfortune of coding in), Lisp (don't know) and Rudy (sounds
nice??).

------
andypayne
Am I the only one who thinks this diagram is too silly to be funny?

~~~
eru
Oh, it's so silly it might be funny again. It's a parody of a parody.

------
brlewis
Great, funny diagram. I think a bidirectional arrow between C# and PHP is
sorely needed, though.

------
jcromartie
What's this nonsense about Ruby being a "web language?"

That chart needs a thorough s/Ruby/Rails/g

